# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Shume urime per ty alem_de! U befsh 100 vjeç!

## anita340

Urime ditelindjen i nderuar alem! Te uroje gjithçka te mire ne jete!

----------


## hot_prinz

Urime Alem  :buzeqeshje: 


e porosita kete vajzen, prite se po vje me torte.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

urime alem. u befsh 100 vjec  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Besoja

100 vite të tjera më të lumtura Alem_de!

----------


## Linda5

Edhe 100 vjeç alem,dhe kalofsh bukur per ditelindje :Lulja3: 

Suksese ne jete.

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Alem-de, pranoni edhe nga un[ urimet më të seqnrita për ditëlindje...
Shënet, fat, harmoni me më të dashurit...jetëgjatësi mik!*

----------


## Izadora

Gezuar alem !
Te uroje mbaresi , shendet kudo qe te ndodhesh :-)))

Me thane qe e kishe len mbas dore prasitjen , shyqyr qe jane ditlindjet me u be mbare hahha

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Urime edhe 100 alem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## goldian

u befsh 100 vjec

----------


## jesy

u bofsh 1000 vjec pac gjithmon  fat dhe lumturi nr jeten tende ja kalofsh sa me bukur sonte

----------


## Endless

101 u befsh shoku!


dhe hajt me na nje nuse vitin tjeter ore!  :perqeshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

Urime ditelindje alem

Te deshiroj jete te gjate dhe te lumtur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## symphony

> dhe hajt me na nje nuse vitin tjeter ore!


E përforcoj këtë urim! Dëgjove ti Alem?
" Si urdhëron, dëgjova" - thuaj.  :buzeqeshje: 

U bëfsh plak me mjekër! Urime të përzemërta për Ditëlindje!!!

----------


## USA NR1

*Gezuar Ditelindjen si dhe te uroj cdo te mira ne jete alem de i nderuari*

----------


## orhideja

Hej Alem-de, urime, pritsh edhe shume e shume tjera, ashtu si ti don.   :Lulja3:

----------


## Agim Metbala

*A jam n'ëndërr a zhgjëndër...unë një herë të urova ditëlindjen, a ke dy ditëlindje Ale,-de?
Shëndet, punë, punë...fitim, jetë të qetë me të dashurit...
Jetëgjatësi i nderuar!*

----------


## agimbeluli

urime dhe u befsh 100 vjet me suksese dhe shendet te mire

alem sot shiqoja KAFENEJA JONE  dhe AVNI BOBAJ  kishte ditelindjen ,dhe kur i tha njeri u befsh 100 vjec ,ai tjetri ia priti ,ore po ky 100 i ka ,heheheh  mos valle edhe ti ke 100   :buzeqeshje: 

sidoqofte edhe njehere urime

----------


## symphony

hahahaha...
Baci Agim, kjo është tema e dytë me radhë sot që i dedikohet Alemit, kështu është kur ke shumë miq e shokë...!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## USA NR1

paskeni te drejte sorry

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

****  ***  ****

----------

